# so when we going to do a meet n greet



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

would be fun guys!! need 2 throw it together!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm waitin for one too!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I don't think everyone can afford to go across country, but maybe we should try to throw together fun shows by region or state


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Slumber party at my house....LMAO


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

find a place thast close to everybody somewhere in south lets say houston texas....sounds good....lmaoo....jk guyz.....sounds like a good idea but the timin has to be right for everyone, i know everybody got jobs, school, family, so it would be kinda hard....money is not the issue its the timing....


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I vote regional... and pass out other flyers via Intro-net so non members get curious about the site and show up... And the Boss Hog of each show can mud wrestle the ignorant fools that show up.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Slumber party at my house....LMAO


haha im down with raleigh lol


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

NEELA said:


> I vote regional... and pass out other flyers via Intro-net so non members get curious about the site and show up... And the Boss Hog of each show can mud wrestle the ignorant fools that show up.


that'd be great!! and the mud wrestling would be just silly lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

For Real though I think it would be great publicity as well as an awesome opportunity to mingle with other members.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

You know everyone wants to come meet the Kangaroos here in CA lol!


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> You know everyone wants to come meet the Kangaroos here in CA lol!


lol if i had a endless supply of money lol.. id love 2 mingle with the roo's


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I thought you didn't have the roos anymore...Id be the first jackass to get kicked


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

See I would love travel and meet everyone but with 4 kids (2 kids= hubby) and 4 dogs its hard to get that far away. I can't board my dogs nor would i...lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

IF ANYONE WANTS TO COME TO OKLAHOMA... let me know haha


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> IF ANYONE WANTS TO COME TO OKLAHOMA... let me know haha


What's in Oklahoma?

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> What's in Oklahoma?
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA


me and chino, rude ass! lol jk dont hit me ! :hammer:


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

Roxy_Nie said:


> What's in Oklahoma?
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA


a hill and a tractor lmao


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

oh man all sorts of funnies huh.. Let it be known that I'm a Texas boy it just happens that OK is where im gettin my CHEDDAR


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> oh man all sorts of funnies huh.. Let it be known that I'm a Texas boy it just happens that OK is where im gettin my CHEDDAR


lol get yo money right son


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> lol get yo money right son


heck yeah then maybe i can buy some skin and bone game breds lol

:hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Well darn atleast it would have been Wisconsin I know we could have gotten some baggin chesse curds.....HAHAHAHA


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> heck yeah then maybe i can buy some skin and bone game breds lol
> 
> :hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer:


haha get that money right and we can talk


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Well darn atleast it would have been Wisconsin I know we could have gotten some baggin chesse curds.....HAHAHAHA


well you know what... OKC is the nations number 1 recession proof city... What you got besides cheese? JK!!! :flush:


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> well you know what... OKC is the nations number 1 recession proof city... What you got besides cheese? JK!!! :flush:


lmao what u got besides corn?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Well I live in NC.....

No chesse here. I'm not worried about the recession. It really doesn't seem to have hit our city..LOL. No one cuts back on anything here. To many rich people....they keep us running.....I wish we had good cheese though!


LMAO


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Well I live in NC.....
> 
> No chesse here. I'm not worried about the recession. It really doesn't seem to have hit our city..LOL. No one cuts back on anything here. To many rich people....they keep us running.....I wish we had good cheese though!
> 
> LMAO


lol i didnt even see NC on your profile (idiot) but yeah i work in a town where all the well to do folks keep everythin flowin

plus we have 2 major universities and 2 military bases so its all good

*edit* i cant effin believe im from texas and im stickin up for oklahoma..

i used to call it OhGayHomo


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

NEELA said:


> I thought you didn't have the roos anymore...Id be the first jackass to get kicked


Naw I still see them. Bantis like a grandma to me we go visit often lol.. I just can't work with the animals while I am pregnant. I am going to be raising some baby parrots for them soon. I just can't be around the large animals.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i wanna go to california and see the roo's and bumble and lil mom and slim and some parrots and i think you have llamas too dont you??? 

and then ill go see dan and mav and grizz too cuz they're from cali, and THEN ill go to the san diego zoo cuz i always wanted to...

in my dreams, perhaps. 

eek.

PS: i don't like cheese, sorry StaffyDaddy lmao


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

ill be in cali soon enough.....i know theres some folks on here in cali


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

lets not forget about us northwesterners!!
sadly, there isn't a lot of us though  but if anyone wants to come visit


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I still say we have it at Buz's house


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

redog said:


> I still say we have it at Buz's house


I agree!!!!!:clap:


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

megz said:


> lets not forget about us northwesterners!!
> sadly, there isn't a lot of us though  but if anyone wants to come visit


Represent!!! I am up here in the corner if anyone wants to come say "hi". LOL


----------



## queens23 (Jun 24, 2009)

what about the northeast? lol. . . . BOSTON IN THE BUILDING!!!!

GO RED SOX!

GO CELTICS!

GO PATRIOTS!

come visit the best sports city


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

i sit within twenty minutes from three rivers!! anyone up for a camp out, i'm up for reserving the spot!! oh and by the way... i know many people with rafts that love bully dogs


----------



## PBGoodDogs (Feb 1, 2009)

queens23 said:


> what about the northeast? lol. . . . BOSTON IN THE BUILDING!!!!
> 
> GO RED SOX!
> 
> ...


No love for the B's? What gives? 

Anyhoo, northern Minnesota here. Would love to hear from any NW Wisconsin/NE Minnesota members. (If there are any.)

But if a group does get together, that info would be GREAT positive PR for the news. A big ol pitty party! :clap:


----------



## PitBullSwagga (Jun 1, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> find a place thast close to everybody somewhere in south lets say houston texas....sounds good....lmaoo....jk guyz.....sounds like a good idea but the timin has to be right for everyone, i know everybody got jobs, school, family, so it would be kinda hard....money is not the issue its the timing....


i am down for the H-town! LOLS

seriously, 6gc.net (internatinal 6gen Celica Club) does it twice a year, it's not that hard to get ppl together...


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i think for the west coast people cali would be an great place?


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

queens23 said:


> what about the northeast? lol. . . . BOSTON IN THE BUILDING!!!!
> 
> GO RED SOX!
> 
> ...


ew (to the red sox)
GO O'S!!!!:woof::woof:


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> i think for the west coast people cali would be an great place?


heck yea

i say nor cal....its central for northwestern folks, socal folks and maybe like nevada people.....plus ill be livin there next month (geeeeez how convienent) 
BAY AREA BABY


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I could do Cali. A dear friend and co worker is probably moving to Sacto in the next couple of months so I would have a place to stay, wouldn't be able to bring the dogs though...


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

nor cal!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

*Sigh* Guess I will rep Chicago! I know there are a few of us around here....

if I had my money pouring in, I would take an extremely long road trip and see all of you guys; unfortunately, Im not quite there yet lol


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Chicago said:


> *Sigh* Guess I will rep Chicago! I know there are a few of us around here....
> 
> if I had my money pouring in, I would take an extremely long road trip and see all of you guys; unfortunately, Im not quite there yet lol


we can have our own meet and greet. but lets wait for coletrain, he should be out of the "clink" any day now. hey can we bring dogs to grant park?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

redog said:


> we can have our own meet and greet. but lets wait for coletrain, he should be out of the "clink" any day now. hey can we bring dogs to grant park?


i was just wondering about him. I hope he comes home to the same house that he left!!!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

everyone should come to michigan and stimulate our economy. yall can stay in my barn...i have 17 stalls.   but this is an awesome idea...id be down!!!!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

We gotta do it in KY. Horses and dogs and lakes and fried chicken.


----------



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

redog said:


> we can have our own meet and greet. but lets wait for coletrain, he should be out of the "clink" any day now. hey can we bring dogs to grant park?


hmm im not sure. I never went there honestly. But they do have dog parks around the area somewhere. I was looking on the web for some that I could take Storm to, but I think some require permits.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm telling ya'll... tonight my house...fireworks bonanza!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Shana, can you move your house to Michigan? Cuz then Ill come. Hahaha.


----------

